# 50 amazing life hacks



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

If you have a couple minutes to kill, check out this list of "50 amazing life hacks". Little tricks to make life a wee bit better. Some are cool…....some, not so much. 
http://asheepnomore.net/2014/02/08/check-50-amazing-life-hacks-simplify-world/#


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Good stuff, thanks.


----------



## bullhead1 (Mar 29, 2012)

I like the rubber band on the paint can trick. Thanks for providing the link.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Those are good ones. I may try the toothpaste on the car lenses trick.

My favourite DAILY life hack is eating my cooked meals right out of the pot or pan - because:

1. Food stays warmer longer.
2. Your food moves directly from the stove to the table.
3. Less washing dishes.
4. Less putting away dishes.
5. Less water use.
6. Less detergent use.
7. Other people can't get at your food as easily.

However, the above life hack can have its disadvantages:

1. Spousal disapproval.
2. Dinner guests' reactions become unpredictable.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

A lot of helpful tips. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

People who fold fitted sheets need to have their meds adjusted!


----------

